# Luna



## werecatrising (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe she is gone. She passed peacefully in my arms thursday night. I haven't been able to post this until now. Luna was the first rabbit that was "mine". The one that drove me to research and become a good bunny parent. She opened my heart to the joys of rabbits, and led me to the many rescues I have today.

She was quite the charachter. I always called her looney Luna or Luna monster. She was definately a brat. Wanted things done her way or no way! I loved her dearly. She has left a big hole in my heart.

Rest easy my girl. I'll never forget you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss of Luna. She looks like she was a sweet happy bunny. Commander Bun-Bun was our "first" rabbit and led us to foster many others. She passed last June, and there is not a day we don't miss her binkies as well as her attitude--it was her house and we were just caretakers. It was so much fun watching her fly around the room like a fur covered missile or share the furniture with her. :missyou


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2009)

Hoooooly cow you just scare the poo out of me, thought it was Myheart's Luna (foster bun of mine)!!!

She's a beautiful bunner. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful bunny, despite being a brat. My personal first heart-bunny is a total brat, and I love him that way. Binky free at the bridge, getting into lots of trouble, Luna.
:rainbow:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  

Binky free, little one.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read that Luna has passed on. From her photos, she looks like she was full of spark and energy... I love the pic of her watching the little kitten have a drink. (I wonder if she was thinking about tipping him in?)
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Rest peacefully, lovely Luna

Autumn


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2009)

Gosh I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet Luna. 

You were such a Beautiful Bunny.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Susan.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh no  RIP sweetheart. I feel so sad for you right now, werecatrising...


----------



## anneq (Mar 28, 2009)

She's a gorgeous bunny - I know you were a great friend to her...the first bunnys that are really 'ours' are so hard to lose..I'm so glad though that she had a wonderful person to give her the love and care she deserved.
Binky free little girl - 

/hugs


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2009)

What a sweet looking girl. 

I am so sorry for your loss 

Jan


----------

